# speedometer and speed limiter questions



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

just wanted to thank everyone who helped me out with my other questions i had b4, never had the time to say thankx........... now i some more questions if you all can help me out here...............

1. When i had tried to install the white gauges on my cluster, i pulled out the needle on the speedometer, not knowning it would TOTALLY damage the speedometer, found out while browsing the web that you aren't supposed to remove the entire needle, but anyway......... i tried looking threw junk yards for a speedometer and was just curious if anyone out there knows where i can get a replacement , or do i have to go to the dealership and buy a factory one or can i get an aftermarket one ? and another thing ,i did buy a speedometer but now i wasn't sure if i its a pulse or cable that my car uses ( 98 200sx ) and of course, if either one , where are they located at in the engine bay, i have the haynes book and cant' seem to find it at all  

2. ok last question, i purchased a speed limiter from importparts.com , its a pivot racing speed limiter, and of all things , the instructions are all in japanese.......... and i'm far from translating those instructions ......... can anyone give me some times on how or which wire would go with where ? or just plain anything would help out here ............

thanks guys in advance for the help !


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

well i did find out i have a analog speedometer, NOW the only thing i need to find is WHERE that speedometer cable is ????? has anyone ever looked for theirs b4 i go to the dealership ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The speedometer wire is a solid green wire that comes from a connector in the engine bay. Someone did post an image of it somewhere on this forum, but I forgot which thread it was in. I think you can trace it back to both the back of your gauge cluster and to the back of your ECU, but I don't remember. Look at an FSM or get confirmation before you splice into any wires.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Here we go:

http://www.99xe.nissanpower.com/photo2.html

Look at the top 2 images on this page. That's the tach wire (hopefully it's the same engine as your car, though it won't differ by much).


----------

